# how to for beginer



## tp-guy (Mar 8, 2012)

i just install the CyanogenMod 9 Android 4.0 on my touchpad. i followed this guide http://www.redmondpi...ow-to-tutorial/ worked great. I copied clockwork Recover, Moboot, and Alpha0 CM9. I noticed another guide had some different files.

http://liliputing.co...od-9-alpha.html
update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip, update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip, moboot_0.3.5.zip, and gApps 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip

the TP is working find but i am not sure if i need the other stuff. Here is the question

What is gApps 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip?
Do i need it?
How do i install it now?

I have never used Andriod OS. How do i get apps like firefox on there?


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

you download the gapps putt into your download folder hold power buton and rebooy into recovery which is clockworkmod go to install zip on sd choose the zip file which is in ur sd card or in ur download folder wherever you put it and it enables you to get android market and all apps


----------



## xtrema (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes you need gapp.

Sent from HP Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## honaker91 (Sep 7, 2011)

gapps = google apps. Market and other such goodies that you'll need to make your device complete


----------

